

An inside look at the DDoS attacks that hit Wordpress.com last week - joetek
http://barry.wordpress.com/2011/03/07/wordpress-com-ddos-details/

======
taylorbuley
Barry is Automattic's rockstar ops guy. When I see him write "a rather large
Distributed Denial of Service Attack" I assume he is still being quite humble.

